# Leah's Travel Journal



## BeauShel

I spoke to Jenna and she should be here in 2 hours. She has all 5 dogs with her. I am so excited and getting the car ready to go. Leah is doing really good and just laying in between the seats. I cant wait.


----------



## Merlins mom

Excellent!! Have fun Carol!! Take pics!


----------



## bwoz

That's great to know Lea is handling the ride so well. Ok, have fun, take pics, and drive careful!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

That sounds great Carol. Lea is in for an adventure of a lifetime. Looking forward to some pictures of you guys and Lea.


----------



## lovealways_jami

I spoke to her also and she is in great spirits! Lea was sleeping and missed Universal Studios and Seaworld ... I dont guess shes going to be much of a traveler


----------



## TheHooch

Be careful and don't forget to have fun. Give JENNA a hug from me.


----------



## Carraig

I can't wait for all the pictures!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Carraig, you are sooo lucky! This girl looks amazing  What a wonderful addition!


----------



## AndyFarmer

Carol- good luck today! You are doing a wonderful thing, as are all the others! Way to pull together guys!
ps...I see your little wavy guy is back hehehe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'm flying up 95!! 8 miles to go to carol!!! Ok gonna stoop typing haha



BeauShel said:


> I spoke to Jenna and she should be here in 2 hours. She has all 5 dogs with her. I am so excited and getting the car ready to go. Leah is doing really good and just laying in between the seats. I cant wait.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Yeah quit typing and drive. : :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## LibertyME

Jenna,
My inner-mother is saying keep both hands on the wheel!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Careful Jenna don't blow it now,LOL. One down and a gazillion to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carraig

I covered my eyes and I"m not even in the car with her


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

Woo Hoo! Lea, you're on your way!


----------



## missmarstar

i'm so excited to hear how the first handoff went!!!


----------



## bwoz

LibertyME said:


> Jenna,
> My inner-mother is saying keep both hands on the wheel!!!


 
Yes, what Mary said!!!!!!!!!:eclipsee_


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Just got off the phone with Jenna and Lea is now on the second leg of her journey north with Carol (Beaushel). She said she took lots of pictures and will post them as soon as she gets home in 5 or so hours.


----------



## missmarstar

how, exactly, are we supposed to wait 5 hours for pictures!?!?!


----------



## bwoz

That's wonderful. Jenna, thanks for taking on such a long journey and I am hoping you get home in no time for some well deserved rest.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

This reminds me of Gage's cross-county trek from Memphis to California, except I never saw any pictures and there were only 3 other drivers involved. Lea is a lucky, lucky girl.


----------



## Carraig

We are both lucky. And thankful for such good people with kind hearts.


----------



## Merlins mom

missmarstar said:


> how, exactly, are we supposed to wait 5 hours for pictures!?!?!


What she said!


----------



## Merlins mom

bwoz said:


> That's wonderful. Jenna, thanks for taking on such a long journey and I am hoping you get home in no time for some well deserved rest.


But before you get that well deserved rest maybe you can post a pic or two....or three.....LOL!!! You are young, you can do it!  

And Jenna, don't get a TWD ticket! Texting while driving! 

Glad you got there safely and hope your return trip goes as smoothly!


----------



## Merlins mom

Carraig said:


> We are both lucky. And thankful for such good people with kind hearts.


I just can't wait until Lea gets to you Carraig!! Home at last!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Carraig said:


> We are both lucky. And thankful for such good people with kind hearts.


I think alot of us try to live up to our golden's example


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I'm sure Lea's head will be spinning by the time she gets to Nala's Moms home tonight!


----------



## Nicole&Zack

When is lea expected to be at her forever home?


----------



## Carraig

It depends on the weather Monday. If it snows as predicted, I won't be able to go till Tuesday.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Nicole&Zack said:


> When is lea expected to be at her forever home?


We are expecting Lea to arrive in Calais (On the Canadian Border) very late Sunday night. Betty will be down either Monday or Tuesday to pick her up take her to her forever home depending on the weather. They are forecasting some snow for Monday so she may wait till Tuesday for the pickup.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

This is very exciting....:wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Nicole&Zack said:


> This is very exciting....:wavey:



I know I'll have both computers running all weekend so I can check in every few minutes.  I'm sure some lucky person up in Canada will be here a lot too. :wavey:


----------



## Carraig

I will be sitting here all weekend, going back and forth between windows, work...worry...work....worry.....


----------



## Hali's Mom

How much longer till Augusta's mom gets Lea? Hope Jenna doesn't get doggie withdrawl, might have to take on another foster to fill the void. LOL
Since she has sworn never to get that involved again
Gotta love her determination.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Hali's Mom said:


> *Since she has sworn never to get that involved again*
> Gotta love her determination.


LOL- don't you love it!!! Ya just can't quit, it's not that easy Jenna!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

If my calculations are correct Augustus' Mom should recieve Lea around 3:30 PM or so. 



Hali's Mom said:


> How much longer till Augusta's mom gets Lea? Hope Jenna doesn't get doggie withdrawl, might have to take on another foster to fill the void. LOL
> Since she has sworn never to get that involved again
> Gotta love her determination.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Carraig said:


> I will be sitting here all weekend, going back and forth between windows, work...worry...work....worry.....


Rest assured..........you won't be alone.:You_Rock_


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Carol's leg started about 12 noon, so she should be to Marjory (Gus's mom) by 5pm I think. Someone correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## missmarstar

i'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaiting for pictures!!!!


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Ooops...guess I was wrong.....3:30 to Gus's mom!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Bet we hear from Jenna first. What a long day for her, but, she's young and impetuious...................I deny ever saying that!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Maybe this weekend will surpass the most users on line, ya think? At least Cosmo was only one night. There certainly was alot of "traffic" here that evening.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Bless all of you drivers..........drivin Miss Lea !!!! And Betty in Canada........can't even fathom how excited you must be. Was it only a week ago you were joining us wondering if there was any help out there????? Gotta love the forum!!!!

the other Betty (in Texas)


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

Kudos to all involved....this is so exciting...can't wait for pictures!


----------



## 3 goldens

Same here. Who would have thought a week ago that this would all be happening today! Jut a week from looking for a senior to adopt to having one traveling over 1000 miles from the sunny warm south to the cold snowy north. just blows my mind.
\Computeres are gret things aren't. none of this could have happened without computers. And then Golden Retriever forms are even greater than computers--even with computers this probably couldn't have happened without this forum. And golden lovers are even greater than computers. if not for them, this could not have happened with with forums. It takes great people working together on a great forum on a computer to do this!


----------



## Carraig

Ohhhhh the weather forecast has improved for Monday. Maybe it will then, after all!!!!


----------



## Nala's Mom

Was Carol or Marjory going to call someone when they switch off so that it will be posted? Trying to decide when I should leave...with no traffic Dunn is an hour away but the highways are basically at a standstill here around 5 which is when I'm guessing that I should leave.
I am so excited to get her!


----------



## missmarstar

i'm sure they will let us know when the next handoff is made.... i'm still so excited for Jenna to get home and post the first set of pictures!


----------



## Nala's Mom

Actually, Marjory just called me! They are doing fine and expect to be in Dunn at 7.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Carraig said:


> Ohhhhh the weather forecast has improved for Monday. Maybe it will then, after all!!!!


Down to just a Chance of Snow. Things are looking up!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Nala's mom. watching the clock are ya? It is going to be a LONG 2 hrs I bet.
Jenna should be home by then and this forum will really be heating up.


----------



## Joe

I am also excited about this. It just blows my mind how quickly it got all together.
Please everyone, drive carefully and post some pictures finally


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Nala's Mom said:


> Actually, Marjory just called me! They are doing fine and expect to be in Dunn at 7.


Some how I missed this post. That is great. Sounds like all is going well. So you should be at your house by 8 or 9PM?


----------



## missmarstar

did i mention i'm STILL waiting for pictures???


----------



## Hali's Mom

missmarstar said:


> did i mention i'm STILL waiting for pictures???


Patience, patience. Jenna probably is just now getting home and I am sure everyone is hustling to get back on the road at every transfer. Nala's mom will have the most time when she and Lea finally settle in for the night in a few hours. LOL
Besides, you still have 3 hours on us east coasters.


----------



## AndyFarmer

THIS IS COOL!!! :dblthumb2:dblthumb2 Impatiently waiting for the first update!


----------



## missmarstar

i know, i know... i was never good at the whole patience thing. you think this is bad? you should've seen me a christmas when i was a little kid!


----------



## Celeigh

This is so exciting! I'm with Marlene... pictures, pictures, pictures!!


----------



## Goehringteaches

missmarstar said:


> i know, i know... i was never good at the whole patience thing. you think this is bad? you should've seen me a christmas when i was a little kid!


A little kid??? I'm 24, and I still act like a little kid when Christmas comes! 

This is so awesome to watch this whole thing happen from start to end!


----------



## Carraig

You know, this is almost as bad as being pregnant and in labor. Except that the labor will last three, if not four days.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I JUST walked in after 11 hours on the road. I stopped in the National Forest an hour out of the way to run my dogs in the Wilderness off leash and photograph them. So those photos and Lea ones are coming to you NOW! I am downloading them  

PS I only slept ONE HOUR last night... but am running on excitement!


----------



## Carraig

Welcome home! We are anxious. And when the adrenallin wears off you are going to be one tired transporter.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

AquaClaraCanines said:


> PS I only slept ONE HOUR last night... but am running on excitement!


Jenna, at first glance I read that "but am running on *excrement!*" 


:doh: :doh: :lol:


----------



## AndyFarmer

YEAHHHHH! You're home! Can't wait to see the pics Jenna!


----------



## missmarstar

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Jenna, at first glance I read that "but am running on *excrement!*"
> 
> 
> :doh: :doh: :lol:


 
for some reason i read it as "running on excellence" 

what is it with Jenna's typing that makes us see things LOL

YAY i'm so glad you're home Jenn...... can't wait to see pics from the handoff with carol and also the pics of your crew in the wilderness!!!


----------



## LibertyME

Glad your home Jenna!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Go look at the pics!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh boy... I've been following this thread closely. How EXCITING!!!! I can't wait to see the pics. And I'm so happy that the first leg is done and everything went well!!!


----------



## Jenny Wren

You go Jenna!!! Thanks from all of us!


----------



## bwoz

Glad you're home safe and sound!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Happy landing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Glad you had a safe journey. Hopefully we will hear soon that Leah is safe at sleep over spot.


----------



## Miss Happy

So exciting - a forum member who is a writer needs to submit "all" of the trip and pictures to a magazine, newspaper or TV station. This is so great.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Sweet Katie said:


> So exciting - a forum member who is a writer needs to submit "all" of the trip and pictures to a magazine, newspaper or TV station. This is so great.


I second that thought and think they should also include Cosmo's journey.








I get a piece of the royalties>>>>>>>>...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Her new owner is a writer


----------



## BeauShel

Well I am home and tired. Ran into alot of bad rain on the way back. Me and Bama are tired but happy to help get Leah to her new home. She is a really sweet girl and Betty is going to love her. If she hadnt been promised to someone she might have come home with me. Bama and her were buddies from the moment they met. I will post pictures in a few minutes.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Carol,

So glad you're home safe!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

BeauShel said:


> Well I am home and tired. Ran into alot of bad rain on the way back. Me and Bama are tired but happy to help get Leah to her new home. She is a really sweet girl and Betty is going to love her. If she hadnt been promised to someone she might have come home with me. Bama and her were buddies from the moment they met. I will post pictures in a few minutes.


Alright the second transport his home safe and sound. Great job Carol. I'm sure Lea and everyone here appreciates your and Bamas efforts today. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for her.:dblthumb2:You_Rock_:dblthumb2


----------



## Carraig

Yay, touchdown #2! Yes, I do intend to write this up and submit it somewhere. I have a couple of possibilities in mind.


----------



## Nala's Mom

We're home! Give me a few minutes to post pics!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh wow, what about Marjory? Hey Mary, put her ear drops in, please? Tonight and tomorrow  THANKS!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Good job Jenna and Carol, bet you guy's are tiered, you did a great job,:wavey:You other one be safe on the road.








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Nala's Mom said:


> We're home! Give me a few minutes to post pics!


Woo Hoo!!! Day one done and 3/4 checked in. Great job Mary. Looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## Nala's Mom

I'll put the ear drops in. She just now stopped breathing hard, poor girl. She seems to be doing just fine though  Already checking out the kitty. 
Marjory said she was driving to her future in-laws home to spend the night so I'm not sure when she'll be online.


----------



## Ardeagold

Good work everyone!


----------



## Jenny Wren

Who Hoo!! This is exciting. Thanks to each of you for all the hard work on our pup's behalf. Rest well tonight--you all did well!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

What an exciting, great day. I'm so proud of all of you drivers!!! CHEERS & HUGS to you and, of course, special hugs adn woo-woos to Lea !!!!! Be careful all you Sat. transporters....


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Just wanted to wish all the Saturday drivers a great day with easy traffic, sunny skies and a nice strong tail wind. I also wanted to thank you for taking a piece of your weekend to help Lea find her way to the frozen tundra and her warm forever home.


----------



## Joe

Awesome job so far. Guys you rock! Big kudos your way.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

That's a long ol' trip down the East Coast...used to do it every winter when I was little (down to Florida).

Glad Lea seems to be enjoying her road trip!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

GoldenLover84 said:


> That's a long ol' trip down the East Coast...used to do it every winter when I was little (down to Florida).
> 
> Glad Lea seems to be enjoying her road trip!


I was hoping you would be posting some advise for Lea on how to cope with the polar bears and grizzly moose that roam wild up in the frozen north.  Good to see you up and posting from your self imposed sabbatical. Hooch has been waiting for a phone call from you.


----------



## TheHooch

Man they kept me doped up and asleep yesterday and I missed it al. You guys are awesome!!!!! Safe journey to the Saturday drivers!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Wren

Good morning Hooch. It's good to see you on here. Maybe you can keep checking in today and watch our little project unfold? Hope so. (from home, of course)... take care.


----------



## Nala's Mom

Going out the door! Should have her to Nicole by 10:30.


----------



## Rob's GRs

This has been great reading. 

Everyone have a safe journey on the rest of the run.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I just got silly, it's sort of like riding on a PeterPan Bus with a tour guide!


----------



## Merlins mom

Safe trip Nalas mom!! You are awesome!!  Hope you and Lea had a good nights sleep!


----------



## Merlins mom

BeauShel said:


> Well I am home and tired. Ran into alot of bad rain on the way back. Me and Bama are tired but happy to help get Leah to her new home. She is a really sweet girl and Betty is going to love her. If she hadnt been promised to someone she might have come home with me. Bama and her were buddies from the moment they met. I will post pictures in a few minutes.


Glad you got home safely Carol!! Sorry to hear you had to drive through the rain though. You are amazing!!!! :wave:


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I'll be leaving in about an hour to meet mary and lea.
Its great weather here. Cold but at least its not raining.
Hope i'll find them....:wave:


----------



## jm2319

This is amazing reading about Lea's journey...you are all awesome doing this for Lea!! Safe travels!


----------



## Jellybean's mom

I'm leaving now to drive to MD to meet the Lea girl!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll call you, Rob when the transfer is complete!

I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Be careful JBM. I'm so envious that you all get to meet and chauffer sweet Lea !!!!! Give her a big hug from her fans in Dallas.


----------



## Saca

Safe travel to you all out there today and tomorrow too! Even got my hubby excited about all of this happening! So happy for Betty and Lea! Can't wait to hear "the rest of the story"!
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Nala's Mom

I just transfered Lea to Nicole at 10:15!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Nala's Mom said:


> I just transfered Lea to Nicole at 10:15!!


That is great!!! Nice work Mary. Did you get pictures?? How is Lea doing?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Fabulous!!!! I stayed up to 5 30 AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally crashed then and slept until noon. I am so tired right now, but I had to check this.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Jellybean's mom said:


> I'm leaving now to drive to MD to meet the Lea girl!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll call you, Rob when the transfer is complete!
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!!


I'll be anxiously awaiting the call. Have a safe journey.


----------



## Joe

Please keep us all updated. I am looking forward to see some more pictures.


----------



## missmarstar

i'm looking forward to more pictures today!! good luck all the transporters for today, safe driving!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Lea must bring the sunshine with her... after a few rainy, crummy days here in NJ it's gorgeous out today just in time for her transport through the area. Good luck to all of today's drivers... I'll be keeping an eye out for more updates!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Just checking in to see how things are progressing. I wish all of the Saturday drivers a safe trip. Good luck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Just got a call from Jellybeans Mom (Adrienne) at 1:10PM while I was shopping in WalMart. She has Lea and is traveling to New Jersey right now. She thought she would be home around 4:30 or so. She said Lea is a sweetie and is doing well. Still panting but still wearing her trademark smile.

She is set to meet up with SunnyDelight tomorrow morning at 8:30 for the next leg of her long trek to her forever home. 

I can't wait to meet her in person tomorrow.!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens

I still can't believe all this. It is so unreal. I hope everything continues to go as smooth as it has so far I was hoping for more pictues. Will check around in case they are elsewhere. Safe driving everyone.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I may have missed it, but why is she panting? Is she stressed? Should she be seen by someone? Sorry...I'm an alarmist! 

After taking my cat to the vet today I know I should always follow my instincts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Kimm I think she is somewhat stressed but seems happy to be getting all these car rides. She is riding in the back seat with Adriennes mom right now.


----------



## Nala's Mom

Hey everyone,
I'm home now! Kimm, I have been a little concerned about her panting too. She pants a lot! I think that even though she's smiling, that this is still stressful for her. It took about 45 minutes for her to stop panting last night when I brought her inside. But, during our walk last night and this morning she seems to have a lot of energy. She's a good walker - walks very fast. I think that if she was having breathing problems, she would go slow and be "lazy". 
Mary


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Oaklys Dad said:


> Kimm I think she is somewhat stressed but seems happy to be getting all these car rides. She is riding in the back seat with Adriennes mom right now.


I'm glad she's getting a rest soon. I'd hate to see her get sick...


----------



## missmarstar

poor girl it may be just a bit too much excitement for her all at once! as long as her breathing is not labored, i wouldn't be too worried... just make sure she's got plenty of water for her long car trips


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Kimm said:


> I'm glad she's getting a rest soon. I'd hate to see her get sick...


Right. You will get to check her out first hand in the morning.


----------



## Joe

If she has these symptoms. Maybe it would be safer to keep her at one place for couple days before going on further.
Imagine, if it's a long trip for one of you, how long it must feel to her... without really knowing how long it'll take and when it ends...


----------



## missmarstar

she will be spending the night at Rob's house tonite I believe, so atleast she will have a litte rest there.


----------



## Nala's Mom

Go look at my pictures!


----------



## Hali's Mom

So Adrienne is the last leg today? Hope Lea gets lots of rest before starting out tommorrow. Can you only begin to imagine what these dogs think about their journeys? They do seem to be so grateful though for all the attention. Particularly the "pound" dogs that have not seen much besides people walking by their cages and saying Hi. I have noticed that the ones I have transported are pretty clingly when we give them attention, so sad and yet happy to be moving them to a better place. Bless you all for this transport and hope it doesn't prove to be too much stress for a senior. You guys decide. Best to all and thanks once more. This is quite the trip for Lea.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Yes Adrienne (Jellybeans Mom) is the last leg for today. She should be home around 4:30PM today. She will be able to catch her breath there before her tirp to me on Sunday. I've know a lot of dogs who pant whenever they ride so it doesn't sound too unusual to me.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh wonderful job all! This is fantastic!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I guess Lea should just be about wrapping up her Satuday jaunt. Can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics. She is such a darling ...... you can just see the love in her smiling face and beautiful eyes. Drivers....... SUPER JOB!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch

Well at least I get to see the last leg of this. Great job everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

TheHooch said:


> Well at least I get to see the last leg of this. Great job everyone!!!!!!!!


Are you finally home Hooch??


----------



## Jellybean's mom

I'm home with the Lea girl!!! She and Jellybean are getting along fine. Bean's a little jealous though.

I need to know what food Jenna was feeding her....anyone know????? I left a v/m for Jenna.

Will post pictures in about an hour after the girls are settled!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great to hear that day 2 is complete and Lea is settled in for the evening and entertaining Jellybean. Looking forward to those pictures. 

Also nice to have all our transporters safe at home. Thanks again for giving up your Saturday to help this girl get to her forever home. :You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I am glad you guys made it safely. Take a good rest...:wave:


----------



## Carraig

Is there someone between Mary and Adrienne with pictures?


----------



## missmarstar

you guys are all awesome!! i can't wait for more pictures, but the best ones will be Lea with her new forever mama


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I picked up Leah from Mary and brought her to Adrienne.
I will load my 2 pic in a min. She is a sweetheart.
While we were waiting for Adrienne, Leah went poop while walking. To cute.


----------



## missmarstar

lol even her poop is cute? her new mom is sooo lucky!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I know the pics of Lea finally meeting her Mom, Betty is going to bring buckets of tears from me !!!!!


----------



## Carraig

A word of advice, buy stock in Kleenex before Monday.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

Here are a couple of pic of her. Those were taken when i picked her up from Mary.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

Nala is adorable....she took up the while picture...


----------



## missmarstar

nala looks like she's saying... "forget lea, its all about MEEEE!!!" haha cute pics


----------



## 3 goldens

I love the one of her peeking out between the seats. Now she will get a good nights rest. Got to thinking that as tiring as it is on human drivers, lea is making THE ENTIRE TRIP, not just a leg. She appears to be doing great.


----------



## Nala's Mom

She had been eating Blue at Jenna's. I ran by Petco last night and they didn't have it and it was too late to keep looking. I just gave her some of Nala's food. She seemed alright with it. There is $20 in the bag for food. I am glad she got to your house early and can sleep!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Good night to all and thank you for doing this, I am sure that what ever you fed her is fine with her. Safe travels tommorrow and you guys are great, Have a great journey tommorrow and keep us informed. Safe travels to all and happy dreams. Hope Lea's panting has gotten less. She will have a great rest when she finally gets home.


----------



## GCD129

*Lea is in Maine*

Hi everone,
I just received a call from my spouse, LibertyME, and she has lea and just left Old Orchard Beach at 3:45pm. Should be about 2 1/2 hours to Brewer Maine for the next transfer.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

GCD129 said:


> Hi everone,
> I just received a call from my spouse, LibertyME, and she has lea and just left Old Orchard Beach at 3:45pm. Should be about 2 1/2 hours to Brewer Maine for the next transfer.


Thank you for the update! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yay! Thanks guys!! Yes there is $20 for anyone who needs it for gas or food, I gave it to Carol.


----------



## GCD129

Thanks Kimm,
I'm getting excited to meet this dog that has drawn so much attention. Oh, and my two goldens are waiting to meet lea too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

GCD129 said:


> Thanks Kimm,
> I'm getting excited to meet this dog that has drawn so much attention. Oh, and my two goldens are waiting to meet lea too.


Now I know how to get my DH to post on the forum! I wonder if he'd be happy with things I've posted.:uhoh: 

Let us know when you all get to meet her!!!


----------



## BeauShel

I think the $20 is still in the bag. I think everyone has been sharing their brand of food with her. So maybe a little something special should be bought with the money for her.


----------

